# Good Article on "Dodging The Bullet" by Bob Krist



## Patrickktown (Dec 29, 2013)

If you have the eye you have the eye, right? 

Dodging The Magic Bullet | OutdoorPhotographer.com


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 29, 2013)

So true.


----------

